# Anybody Need a Mow-N-Vac ?



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw this on e-bay, thought someone might be interested. 
Agri-Fab 8HP Mow-N-Vac $625.00 is about 1/2 of what it sells for new, 
looks like it’s good shape. If this was September, I’ll bet it would go for
much more than this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42228&item=2395767514&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's the same as mine. They work real nice.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I got one too. Mine was only $850 or so from Lowes. It doesn't have the chipper attachment, but it did have the hand wand attachment which I prefered.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah the hand wand is great just watch out, it'll pick up just about anything.


----------

